
“I am writing to share some alarming signs of Bitcoin price manipulation.” - mbgaxyz
http://www.ofnumbers.com/2017/11/09/a-note-from-bob-on-the-transparency-of-tether/
======
sova
Is not the SEC aware of these mysterious "USDTs?" I still don't really get
what they are or how they come to be, and furthermore how they are used to
manipulate price.

It's like a guarantee that there is a cash representation right?

Also, most federally-backed banks have but a fraction of all balances on hand.

